# For Lanc



## KraziKanuK (Apr 18, 2006)

_Carl Bachhuber gives us a great veiw of his newest masterpiece an Avro Lancaster. Carl drew up his own plans. Balsa, ply construction covered with epoxy, cloth and finished with silver polyester mylar tape scuffed for effect. Scratch built retracts and brakes. 170" wingspan with G-23s for power. The bomber has large flaps and an enormous bomb bay._

http://www.rcwarbirds.com/feature3.htm

2/3 down the page


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2006)

Excellent model...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2006)

To hell with lanc, I _love_ it! 
Nice and silvery, with the post-war RCAF scheme...what could possibly look better on a Lancaster?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> what could possibly look better on a Lancaster?


Some huge 30mm Minengeschoss holes?????


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2006)

Mmmmm...Nah.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2006)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice modells.However, the Polish camo and markings for some of them are inadequate.


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 19, 2006)

nice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks for the link, but i'd seen it before, still nice to see though..........


----------

